# Voigtlander Avus lens help?



## Proteus617 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been playing around with my new Avus.  Servicing the old dial-set Compur was a breeze, cleaning the Skopar lens is not.  The front "half" of the lens screws out easily.  This unit is composed of the first and second elements with airspace inbetween.  There is serious grunge on the internal lens surfaces.  Not obvious at all how to take this unit apart, there is not really even room for a friction wrench. 

Thanks in advance,
Matthew


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 12, 2008)

Proteus617 said:


> I've been playing around with my new Avus. Servicing the old dial-set Compur was a breeze, cleaning the Skopar lens is not. The front "half" of the lens screws out easily. This unit is composed of the first and second elements with airspace inbetween. There is serious grunge on the internal lens surfaces. Not obvious at all how to take this unit apart, there is not really even room for a friction wrench.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Matthew


 
Matthew, what is 'serious grunge'? Dirt? Mold? Haze?

Also, the Skopar's front lens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 does come off but the two elements forming it are harder to separate and might need professional help.

Can you post a picture of the front element (front, side and back)?

When was your Avus made? The first series was released in 1914 and the second one in 1930. The picture above is from the latter one. Is that what you have?


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> When was your Avus made? The first series was released in 1914 and the second one in 1930. The picture above is from the latter one. Is that what you have?



I have the earlier version, with the dial-set shutter.



Mitica100 said:


> Matthew, what is 'serious grunge'? Dirt? Mold? Haze?



Haze, most likely.  But being a noob I'm not sure if I could tell the difference between haze and light fungus.   It almost looks like condensation.



Mitica100 said:


> Can you post a picture of the front element (front, side and back)?



I'll try to post later tonight.  Right now I have a few poor point and shoots from the lens repair:
Still mounted in the shutter:




Front:




Rear:


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 13, 2008)

That should be haze, not fungus IMHO. Easy to fix if able to separate the front elements. I'll research more...


----------



## IanG (Feb 27, 2008)

It's probably far easier to just find another set of lens elements, there are plenty of good lenses with broken shutters about.

Ian


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 3, 2008)

By second half of teh lens you are talking about the rear cell? To get it off, it would be much easier to remove teh entire shutter to get at it.


----------



## Proteus617 (Mar 3, 2008)

Paul Ron said:


> By second half of teh lens you are talking about the rear cell?...



Nope.  To avoid confusion, it's a tessar-type with 4 elements in three groups.  The first two "groups" are single elements and are both mounted in a single barrel that screws easily out of the shutter. The Voigtlander manual refers to this two lens unit as the "front half" of the lens and warns against an amatuer trying to take this apart.  I would like to take it apart as the first and second elements have haze on the internal surface.


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 4, 2008)

OK so what I see you tryting to do is get inside the front cell. To do that, take the name ring out of the front of the lens and the front element will drop out. I sugest you put a dot using a magic marker as you take the elements out so there is no mistake when putting em back in because if you reverse an element it will not focus properly anymore.

I've never heard of a front cell refered as a 2 part lens. Generally there is a front cell (the front barrel as you call it) and the rear cell ( a rear barrel that comes out in one piece).

Each piece of glass in the cell is refered to as an element, all elemnts make a lens.


----------



## Proteus617 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info and the help with the terminology!


----------

